# 5 gallon journal



## big b

So I am planning to do a 5 gallon planted cherry shrimp tank. I am planning for the back 2 inches of the tank to be vals, with 2 anubias nana spread out through out the tank, with a lawn of dwarf hair grass. My question is, can I keep those plants in a 5 gallon only with cherry shrimp?


----------



## majerah1

*Re: Planted tank question*

The vals may grow a bit large for the tank. However cherry shrimp will be fine for awhile. You may need another for when it gets overstocked.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

I plan to trim the vals back to the top of the water so they don't lean over on the water's surface. As for the red cherry shrimp, I am planning to take about half of them after they have over stocked the 5 gallon and put them in my planted 29 gallon tank. That oughta hold them for a while, after that tank gets filled up, I might spread to other tanks or sell them to my LFS.


----------



## majerah1

*Re: Planted tank question*

Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Thanks, I am eager to sell the cherry shrimp to my LFS. The store sells them for a bunch I think. I asked her once about the price and she said that I would have to buy around 15 to get the shrimp at $5 each. I won't buy them for that price but I will sell them at that price to the store .


----------



## jccaclimber2

*Re: Planted tank question*

1) You won't have any issues with an overstocked RCS tank. They'll just grow a bit smaller and breed slower.
2) Jungle val pops up everywhere. I keep it in a 20 long and under moderate lighting and trimming light isn't an issue. Do plan to be regularly removing sprouts if you expect to keep it along the back wall.
3) Your LFS is only going to give you somewhere between 30% and 50% of what they sell things for, and that assumes they have a market to sell them to.
4) I wouldn't start a RCS tank with less than 12 shrimp and advise 24. I started mine with 24 and occasionally mix in shrimp from other populations.
5) Catching shrimp under anubias leaves is going to be a pain, leave some clear space.


----------



## SueD

*Re: Planted tank question*



jccaclimber2 said:


> 3) Your LFS is only going to give you somewhere between 30% and 50% of what they sell things for, and that assumes they have a market to sell them to.
> 
> 5) Catching shrimp under anubias leaves is going to be a pain, leave some clear space.


#3 is correct. I sell RCS and occasionally bunches of moss to my LFS and I'm given 30% of their sales price. If you can get more than that, that would be a great deal.

#5) when it comes time to catch shrimp, I find it easiest to toss a few fish food pellets into the tank and wait a few minutes. Since mine are in with community fish, they love the pellets and will swarm them. I can usually grab 5 or 6 with each scoop of the net. I find catching shrimp much easier than catching fish.


----------



## susankat

*Re: Planted tank question*

I've got cherry shrimp galore in a 100 gal. There is so many that at any given time all I have to do is dip the net and will grab anywhere from 15+.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*



jccaclimber2 said:


> 2) Jungle val pops up everywhere. I keep it in a 20 long and under moderate lighting and trimming light isn't an issue. Do plan to be regularly removing sprouts if you expect to keep it along the back wall.
> 3) Your LFS is only going to give you somewhere between 30% and 50% of what they sell things for, and that assumes they have a market to sell them to.
> 4) I wouldn't start a RCS tank with less than 12 shrimp and advise 24. I started mine with 24 and occasionally mix in shrimp from other populations.
> 5) Catching shrimp under anubias leaves is going to be a pain, leave some clear space.


I am going down the line. 
I am going to break off any ones that grow further then I want, and remove runners. They will go into other tanks .
The lady said they get them in occasionally when someone asks for them. That to me means "they sell for a lot when we get them in" I am ok with a bit less then what they would sell them for.
I am buying either 10 or 20 shrimps. The number depends if the shrimp go off sale by the time I buy them.Cherry Shrimp B Grade / qty10 - Alpha Pro Breeders
I have a plan. I am going to put a small clear drinking cup into the water and put some food inside the cup. When they get into the cup, I quickly slide the net over the mouth of the cup .


----------



## FishFlow

*Re: Planted tank question*

I bet, if you put the net in the tank, and toss some food into it. The shrimp will catch themselves!!


*laugh out loud


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Ooh that sounds cool. I will let you know if they do that when I get them to breed.


----------



## mooncon

*Re: Planted tank question*

make a trap out of a plastic bottle best way to catch them.as far as selling them to pet stores good luck if you can get 30% of what they sell them for youve done good.also most of the time they want to give you store credit.i had 600 angelfish and sold about half of them for $1.00 each and what was left I sold 3 for$1.00 to the pet store but he didn't tell me till I got there it would be store credit needless to say I got ripped.funny thing is I went back to the store about a week later he was selling them for $6.00 each and had sold most of them and then had the nerve to tell me if I had any more fry he would buy all I had that will never happen.the only reason I had the babies to start with is because I had never done it before and will never do it again.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

I have $20 bucks in store credit for some fish and snails I gave them. Those fish and snails were worth at least $50! I am gonna try to bargain with her to give me at least $2 per shrimp. The absolute minimum I will go is $1.50 per shrimp.


----------



## mooncon

*Re: Planted tank question*

If you have a local aquarium plant club you may get your starter shrimp for free.I live in the Dallas area and traded with fellow club members for my starter colony.Now I have a 10 gallon rili and crystal black shrimp tank a 75 gallon cherry shrimp tank and my 150 gallon is a discus tank and has hundreds of cherry shrimp.Where you live they may be harder to get but around here from private people you can buy them for $1.00 each ive sold a bunch of them to people that didn't have anything to trade.The fish store your dealing with seems like they may do right by their customers.As far as plants my shrimp seem to like there moss and fissidens fontanus.But with that being said shrimp seem to like any plant but the babies seem to spend most of there time in the mosses.All of my tanks are very densely planted that's why if I need to catch shrimp a use a trap.


----------



## Arthur7

*Re: Planted tank question*

Take but Vall. tortifolia.
The leaves are only 8 inches long.
Greetings


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*



mooncon said:


> The fish store your dealing with seems like they may do right by their customers.


This is a mostly sw store with a bit of fw in the back. Most of the fw is cichlids. It is a bit more expensive then a normal store like petco, but I like it much better. It has been going on for 10 years. I will tell you more but I have to get my stuff ready for school now XD.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Oops sorry, I forgot to tell you about them. Apparently they have not been in business for 10 years, only 3 years :/. Here is their website About Neptune's Reef ? Neptunes Reef


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

I went to petco today looking for some stuff. I went in looking for 2 pots of dwarf hair grass and a 5 gallon tank. I only came out with 2 pots of dwarf hair grass. I couldn't believe that they were out of 5 gallon tanks. I asked when they will get more tanks in and the dude said that he gets tanks in on mondays, My mom also left her phone number to call. I do plan to come back on monday even if mom does not get a call. I currently put the DHG in my other 5 gallon tank with my betta in it until I can get the tank. I am also planning to buy 2 more pots of DHG, if they have any left so it will spread faster.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*



big b;639466I am also planning to buy 2 more pots of DHG said:


> That is if the dhg will grow for me, it hasn't done well for me before but I think I figured out the problem. Last time, I took the dhg out of the pot and planted it, this time I am going to leave it in the pot.


----------



## jccaclimber2

*Re: Planted tank question*



big b said:


> That is if the dhg will grow for me, it hasn't done well for me before but I think I figured out the problem. Last time, I took the dhg out of the pot and planted it, this time I am going to leave it in the pot.


I don't want to go in to the list of things that might be your problem, but unless it was getting uprooted by fish that wasn't your problem.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Well either way, I think things will be different this time.


----------



## jccaclimber2

*Re: Planted tank question*

I'd add some root tabs as well if you didn't before, and don't worry about putting them 6 inches out. Nearby is fine.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Yeah I was thinking about using some sort of something to boost its growth. Any specific root tabs I should get?


----------



## jccaclimber2

*Re: Planted tank question*

You can buy the fluorish ones or just make them yourself with Osmocote Plus and gelatin capsules.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

My lfs has those, and I have a $20 store credit .


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Currently looking at reviews on those flourish tabs before I get any to make sure they will be safe for shrimp.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

2 questions
1 If I get a carpet of dhg, then how will I put the tabs into the gravel?
2 Is hot glue safe to use in an aquarium? If these tabs work and my swords really take off, I was thinking about using 2 pots and breaking the sides of each and then hot gluing them together so the swords can grow HUGE.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*



big b said:


> I have $20 bucks in store credit for some fish and snails I gave them. Those fish and snails were worth at least $50! I am gonna try to bargain with her to give me at least $2 per shrimp. The absolute minimum I will go is $1.50 per shrimp.


I found a site that does percentage math for me. If I got them to agree to 1.50 per shrimp and they sold them for 5.00, then I would be getting 30% of the sale price. If I sold them to them for $2.00 and they sold them for $5.00 then I would be getting 40% of the sale price. I hope after I have been breeding them for a while, I can get them up to $2.00.


----------



## jccaclimber2

*Re: Planted tank question*

The tabs are shrimp safe. Hell, neos will survive 40*F water.

You can shove root tabs through the grass.

Hot glue is fine. If amazon swords are happy they'll get huge as long as they can get roots out. Potting them in a closed pot will stunt them....which may be a good thing.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*



jccaclimber2 said:


> The tabs are shrimp safe. Hell, neos will survive 40*F water.
> 
> You can shove root tabs through the grass.
> 
> Hot glue is fine. If amazon swords are happy they'll get huge as long as they can get roots out. Potting them in a closed pot will stunt them....which may be a good thing.


If I push through the grass, will it hurt it? The pots have a small hole in the bottom. They are normal pots, terra cotta to be exact I think.http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51yRmVlyJgL.jpg Not my picture, google's picture.


----------



## jccaclimber2

*Re: Planted tank question*

It's pretty hard to hurt healthy plants. Most of them you can up and cut in half the right way and both halves will live. You might kill a blade or two, but no different than if you did that in your yard.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

I once cut my anubias nana in half because it was getting large and I was curious if it would live after I did that. The plant did survive and it is grown since then, but I admit that I should not act on my curiosity rather ask about it here.


----------



## brad138

*Re: Planted tank question*

check this out. this video [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KpN9O5oXoE[/ame]
this guy has alot of good information on breeding shrimp


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*



big b said:


> I went to petco today looking for some stuff. I went in looking for 2 pots of dwarf hair grass and a 5 gallon tank. I only came out with 2 pots of dwarf hair grass. I couldn't believe that they were out of 5 gallon tanks. I asked when they will get more tanks in and the dude said that he gets tanks in on mondays,


Guess what day it is? It is now monday  I will be going to petco today and hopefully convince my mom to get me another pot of dhg... Or two >.


----------



## welok

*Re: Planted tank question*



jccaclimber2 said:


> You can buy the fluorish ones or just make them yourself with Osmocote Plus and gelatin capsules.


What size capsules would one use for this?


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

I'm leaving to get the tank in about a hour. I have some lovely black gravel already chosen for the tank. I have had the gravel for a while and was waiting for a special occasion to use it. Black gravel in a red cherry shrimp tank, what could be better?


----------



## FishFlow

*Re: Planted tank question*

It's been several hours now. Where are the pcitures??


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

I had to do several other things with my mom and niece in town besides the tank. I will try to post pictures when I don't have a pain in my neck.


----------



## jccaclimber2

*Re: Planted tank question*



welok said:


> What size capsules would one use for this?


Doesn't really matter. I usually use the 00 size.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

I am about to TRY and up load some pictures, so I might fail.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

I failed again so I must try again.







[/url][/IMG] Is it right?


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

HAHA It is right  Also that snail you see on the glass is in the tank behind it.


----------



## jccaclimber2

*Re: Planted tank question*

Here you go:


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Thanks but I found out how to do it eventually . I can finally post pictures .


----------



## jccaclimber2

*Re: Planted tank question*

You still have extra


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Thanks for reminding me to delete those posts. Also this thread might turn out into a little journal of my 5 gallon .


----------



## welok

*Re: Planted tank question*

Looking good B!


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Thanks Welok. If you look closely then you will realize that I have 2 other tanks by the 5 gallon. The tank behind it is a 10 gallon with a betta. The tank beside it is a 5 gallon with a betta. And even though you can't see it, there is another tank right next to the 10 gallon. The other tank is a 10 gallon with 3 red eye tetras that are there to hold the cycle until I get the fish that I planned for the stocking list. If anybody wants pics, then let me know.


----------



## welok

*Re: Planted tank question*

We ALWAYS want pics  lol


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Well then, you are going to have to wait til tomorrow. I have to go to sleep soon, I have school tomorrow .


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

I should be asleep by now :/.


----------



## aquatic-life

*Re: Planted tank question*

Very nice tank!  looks like a good beginning!


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

Thanks . I just now remembered that I still have to put the filter in. I already have a filter that is cycled and is waiting to be put on the tank. I also have a few hardy tetras to keep the cycle before I get the shrimp.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

YOU ASK FOR PICS, YOU SHALL GET PICS!!!!! 
5 gallon excuse the algae







[/url][/IMG]
10 gallon (the red eye tetras are in there to hold the cycle)

another 10 gallon, I can get a better pic of the betta if ya want.


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

If you look at the 5 gallon picture, you will notice that there is yet another tank beside it. I would be more then happy to take a pic of that tank .


----------



## big b

*Re: Planted tank question*

I have an update for the 5 gallon.







[/url][/IMG] The red eye tetras are in there to hold the cycle. And don't worry about the tetras, they are hardy fish, and the filter came from a cycled tank and so did the ship wreck. The ship wreck is only temporarily so it will be gone soon. The shipwreck is only in there to help the cycle a bit so the fish won't have to be put through any more stress, but they aren't in much stress anyway because the filter is already cycled.
I had another picture that I wanted to post here but I accidentally screwed up and can't post it until tomorrow. 
I do have a val ready to put in the tank so I will have a new picture of the tank with the val in it tomorrow along with the pic that I wanted to show yall.


----------



## big b

I asked Bev to change the name of the thread from planted tank question to 5 gallon journal. Thanks Bev.


----------



## majerah1

Yeppers. It dodnt change it in all the replies but eh whatever.


----------



## big b

Yeah I don't mind. I posted that you changed it for 2 reasons.
1 So people who notice that the wording at the top of the replies is different won't wonder why it is like that.
2 So you could get some recognition. You do a lot of work around here, and most of it goes unnoticed by the common member. And I think that you should get some recognition for what you do.


----------



## majerah1

Aww, thanks! I do what i can


----------



## big b

You're welcome, I believe credit should be given where credit is deserved .


----------



## big b

Update. Here is the pic with the val.







[/url][/IMG] If you look behind the anubias nana to the right, you should be able to see the val.


----------



## big b

My val is spreading .







[/url][/IMG]
I think by the end of the week the new plant will be a lot bigger.


----------



## big b

Aww man, I have mts in this tank. I was hoping to have NO mts in this tank.


----------



## SueD

Make sure the rhizome of that anubias is above the substrate and not buried.


----------



## big b

Thanks. I tend to bury the plants completely until the plant has taken roots then move the gravel away from it a bit so that the rhizome is above the gravel.


----------



## jccaclimber2

big b said:


> Thanks. I tend to bury the plants completely until the plant has taken roots then move the gravel away from it a bit so that the rhizome is above the gravel.


The difference is that most plants really like that, and at worst don't mind. With anubias and java fern that tends to result in the slow un-noticed death of the plant. Glue it to a rock or piece of driftwood if you have a hard time keeping it planted.


----------



## big b

Yeah you're right. I am gonna go move the rhizome out of the gravel.


----------



## Arthur7

Brian, I am glad that they now photografieren also nice


----------



## big b

Thanks Arthur .


----------



## big b

The new val is much bigger now but I can't post a picture because of some bad algae.


----------



## brad138

I lost $45 worth of red cherry and bloody Marys, and also lost 9 babies because I took a shortcut with drift wood


----------



## big b

Ouch that's gotta hurt . 
I picked up 2 new ottos. I am currently drip acclimating them, it's my first time using the drip method. I used a soda can top and some air lining. I will post a picture of it later. I am hoping they will eat the algae with gusto.


----------



## Summer

cute lil tank!


----------



## majerah1

Depends on the type of algae. Also, why two? You know they prefer groups of five, yes? I forget, you have a larger tank? If so, then possibly increase your oto number, and once the algae is gone move them. That way you wont be overstocking.


----------



## FishFlow

Thread derail.

Oto's do like groups, but even if you have 5, one may still wish to schoal with the Rummynose Tetras.


----------



## big b

majerah1 said:


> Depends on the type of algae. Also, why two? You know they prefer groups of five, yes? I forget, you have a larger tank? If so, then possibly increase your oto number, and once the algae is gone move them. That way you wont be overstocking.


It's some brown algae. I do know that they prefer to be in groups of 5 and I am was planning to get some more when they cleaned the 5 gallon. But I may get a few more this saturday cuz I am going back with a 20 dollar credit they gave me a while ago. And the main reason I only got 2 were because they were 5.00 a piece.


----------



## majerah1

Thats a lot for a little fish! But yes I figured you knew, which was why I was confused.


----------



## big b

You got that right. But I am willing to pay more for the fish because I trust the store. They have good healthy fish. They only have a 48 hour return policy so they must be PRETTY sure of their fish. I also have another reason for only getting 2 ottos. I have a 29 gallon which is having pretty bad algae problems. But the light system itself is messing up so I have no light running currently and I am afraid that the algae will have trouble growing fast enough for 5 ottos to eat while the light is still out.


----------



## big b

It's time for updates. I bought 2 more ottos. The first 2 ottos did such good job getting rid of the algae I and I knew I had to get 2 more. I also got some more java moss. I spent a total of $20 for 2 ottos and a BUNCH of java moss. You can see pics of the java moss in a thread I will make soon. The ottos got rid of ALL the nasty algae, I moved them and the new ottos to my 29 gallon over a 3 hour drip acclimation. Now that I have that out of the way, I can get to the tank this thread is about. Time for pics!!!!!!!







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG] I'm only doing 2 pics at a time so I make sure that I don't post any doubles


----------



## big b

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## big b

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## big b

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Summer

looks good b. plants look healthy!


----------



## big b

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## big b

Thanks Summer. I am surprised the dwarf hair grass survived. It never grew for me in the past. My val sent out another runner but it was growing around the sponge and I didn't want that so I had to cut it and move the runner to the left a bit. The runner I cut was already sending out its own runner,lol. It should be growing just as it was before in a few days.


----------



## big b

It sure took a while for the val to spread.


----------



## big b

The tank now has a bunch of baby ramshorn snails in it, but I'm not here for that at the moment( I'll post a pic later). I was wondering how often should I change the water? I only have 1-2 cherry shrimp along with a bunch of plants. I haven't changed it in about 2 weeks. I change about 2.5 gallons each time.


----------

